# Pippas Po-Geheimnis gelüftet!



## AMUN (21 Mai 2011)

LONDON - Als Brautjungfer im weissen Kleid von Designerin Sarah Burton erlangte Pippa Middletons Hinterteil Kultstatus.



 

Wie bekommt Pippa Middleton (27) nur diesen Knack-Po hin? Auf die Antwort haben Millionen von Fans seit der Hochzeit von Prinz William (28) und Kate (29) gewartet – bis jetzt! Kates kleine Schwester hat das Geheimnis ums Hinterteil mit hohem Neid-Faktor endlich gelüftet.

Pilates ist der Schlüssel zum perfekten Pippa-Po! Wann immer die Party-Planerin ein paar freie Minuten hat, legt sie den Business-Dress zur Seite, streift das Sport-Outfit über und geht ins Studio, um mit Trainerin Margot Campbell eine Runde zu schwitzen.

«Für jemanden, der immer unterwegs ist, ist Pilates eine wunderbare Flucht vom hektischen Leben in London. Egal ob es sieben Uhr in der Früh ist oder sieben Uhr abends, ich gehe danach immer mit einem ruhigen, erfrischten und gestärkten Gefühl», schwärmt Pippa. «Von Atemtechniken über Muskelformung zu allgemeiner Beweglichkeit und Entspannung, meine Pilates-Stunden sind zu einer wöchentlichen Notwendigkeit geworden, die mich fit, glücklich und energiegeladen hält.»

Übrigens: In England kann darauf gewettet werden, dass Pippas Po zum «Heck des Jahres» gewählt wird.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Mai 2011)

*Wetten dass...!?*​


----------



## Nessuno (21 Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das ganz schlicht und einfach am Schnitt des Kleides. Fertig Aus!


----------



## Punisher (26 Mai 2011)

Sie hat aber auch ein Prachtstück :thumbup:


----------

